# Tuesday are granny days



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

And I'm always exhausted!







Lucille trying to avoid Barney







Lucille plays with a quieter Barney 







No Barney, but I needed a glass of wine waiting to be relieved of Lucille! 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## katiekish (Jun 1, 2015)

great pics  love the glass of relief wine


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Superb! And I can only 'sing' the name Lucille in my head every time I read it


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

At least you've another week to go before granny day again, think of all the wine you can consume between now and then. 
Always good to see pictures of barney and lucille playing  x


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

Next weeks Granny day is Thursday so a nice longer break! (Such a bad granny  ) x


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

Janey153 said:


> Next weeks Granny day is Thursday so a nice longer break! (Such a bad granny  ) x


Yes naughty granny, lucille looks like a good little girl! I know what you mean though children and puppy's = mayhem x


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

She is a very good and lovely girl; I just tire of hearing 'granny?' 'gran?' granny?' 'gran?' granny?' 'gran?' granny?' 'gran?' followed by 'why?'.... endlessly for hours on end!


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

Yep! The good thing is at least you can give them back 
Aren't you glad barney Carnot talk as well or it would be mummy why and granny why ! X


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Lucille is obviously a bright child - claiming the table top as safe Barney free zone


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

This week was a Thursday granny day. As usual, Lucille escaped Barney's nipping by sitting on the table and gigging...

https://www.facebook.com/BarneytheC...0723403087125/474348426057956/?type=2&theater


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Gorgeous giggling


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

Isn't it just?! Bless her ☺

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Oh my God she is even cuter than a puppy, how is this possible? I need to find partners for my kids with british accents so I can hear my grandkids call me Gwanny. It's lovely.


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

It us lovely, up to a point! Hearing gran? granny? Endlessly all afternoon does get a bit tiresome I'm afraid! Even Barney is peaceful in comparison! I'm a bad granny at times 😕 😊 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Enjoy every second with her Lou, before you know it she might be pierced and tatooed and won't come to visit for love or money. Like puppies they grow too fast.


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

Aah yes, something to look forward to 😉

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Haha - they are both gorgeously scrummy!


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

They are, thank you.

I'm only half joking about grannyhood ☺

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Janey153 said:


> They are, thank you.
> 
> I'm only half joking about grannyhood ☺
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


We know! 
You wouldn't change it for the world x


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

Today - trying to keep Barney away from Lucille - again!


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

It's the other way round when Lexie's round ,Sid try's to get away from her!


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

Sweet photo! And lucky you not having to deal with him chasing her!


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

Here's today's video of Barney and Lucille  
https://m.facebook.com/BarneytheCockapoo1



Sent from my GT-N5110 using Tapatalk


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Makes me think of that schmultzy quote: 'dogs were created specially for children. A dog is a god of frolic.' Henry Ward Beecher - some American 

Lucille looks a little as if she is in fear of a crockapoo attack  no table to hide on!


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

Both adorable, two things that can never be fake a child's laughter and a happy dog.
They both looked like they were having so much fun x


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

Very true!  bless 'em


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Very cute video, both look like they are having great fun - I love a good laugh until I need a wee!!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Tinman said:


> Very cute video, both look like they are having great fun - I love a good laugh until I need a wee!!


At least that wasn't 'I love a good laugh until I wee!!'


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

Oh dear, that has happened to me more than once!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Marzi said:


> At least that wasn't 'I love a good laugh until I wee!!'


Mmmm maybe I have in the past - but only when something has been really really really funny!


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

Oh me too - it, err runs in the family, if you'll pardon the pun! My ex husband and my older son used to make me laugh so much that I almost dreaded the result! Now sadly, they dont make me laugh anymore!


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

Here's the latest Lucille and Barney video, for anyone interested!

https://www.facebook.com/BarneytheCockapoo1


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Perfect they get to run around and tire each other out and you get to stand still and giggle


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

While they're having fun, I'm knackered!

Cheers! arty: (<--- closest smilie thing to a glass of wine)


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

Absolutely adorable, I'm sure you could have had 40 winks and they would have been good as gold!


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

hahaha! I try Nicki, believe me I try but it doesn't work! x


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

No Lucille and Barney updates, except that the 3 of us slept together last night as her baby brother was being born - and he arrived at 7am today! He weighs the same as Barney did when he arrived with me! I just had a quick peek at him and his blooming and tired mummy and my lovely clever son. Its all quite astonishing that babies are born in the way they are, hard to believe it's possible somehow! No name yet.

Just wanted to share with my poo buddies  x


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

:twothumbs::baby::best_wishes::love-eyes::yo:arty::washing::bday::canada::wave:
:kiss:hoto::congrats::welcome::baby2:arty2:
hoto::jumping::star::bunny3: How utterly *fantastic and fabulous.* Congratulations Lou you must be over the moon.

 Nothing like a new grandson for an excuse to send a ton of emoticons.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Oooo how exciting, I think the name ted goes well with Lucille,
Congratulations little Lucille on becoming a big sister! Xx


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Congratulations Granny!
How wonderful 

Barney has happy days ahead of him - babies provide so much - smelly nappies, milk possets, lots and lots of illicit toys and eventually thrown food  Your puppy boy and your new baby boy will have lots of fun together in the future.

And now I'm thinking - 2 grandchildren/2 cockapoos - perfect all round


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

Congratulations again Lou for the arrival of herb, I think there's going to be years of fun and laughter with your grandchildren and barney  x


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

Oh Fairlie, that IS a lot of emoticons! Thank you, much appreciated 
And thank you too Tracey - I think Ted would have gone well with Lucille too, but unfortunately they've chosen Herb... yes, I know, it wasn't my choice nor that of my ex husband, but we soon learnt to keep our mouths shut and let them decide without any outside influence.  
Marzi, and if they have a 3rd, should I too?!
Thanks Nicki. Looks like my granny days will continue for an awfully long time... 
xx


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Absolutely vital to keep child/dog ratio constant 

Can we refer to the little one as Love Bug?!


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

Marzi said:


> Absolutely vital to keep child/dog ratio constant
> 
> Can we refer to the little one as Love Bug?!


Love Bug is a great idea. 
I shall ignore your suggestion for 3 pups!  x


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

But you are not ruling out 2? 

And are they even planning number 3 yet? Surely you should give them a little time to enjoy Lucille and Herb


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

You're welcome, for the emoticons, you'd almost think I was secretly yearning to be a Granny myself. Good for you for the mouth shut policy on the name, when the time comes I'll try to follow in your footsteps. I like the name Herb. Is it really Herbert or is he named after the edible/smokable variety?

Very impressive photo Marzi!


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

Marzi, that's wonderful! Haha! 

I'm not thinking about no. 2 pup until next year ☺
Fairlie I think he'll be registered as Herbert which at least means Bertie is an option... Maybe I'll just call him baby for a few years. Lucille wanted George; at least one of them has half decent taste!


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

If only every time we had a grandchild we could get another poo! That would mean that although my son has drawn the line at 2 , I would still have my daughter to rely on. I've already told the hubby that we could have another one, funny but he didn't really want to know


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

Oh just get one and then it's too late for him to complain! That's what I did with my first yorkie pup 🐶 💜 x


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

Oh trust me Lou he would! I would be just another addition to those on the streets except with 3 dogs minus the cider bottle  x


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

:twothumbs::baby::best_wishes::love-eyes::yo:arty::washing::bday::canada::wave:
:kiss:hoto::congrats::welcome::baby2:arty2:
hoto::jumping::star::bunny3: How utterly *fantastic and fabulous.* 


Congrats - (it was so much easier pinching Fairlies post than doing it myself!!)
I know I am a terrible cheat!


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

So get the cider bottle out then Nicki! X


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

I don't blame you DB1 and thank you. Here's a cute photo of them both...


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Oh how gorgeous


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

Janey153 said:


> I don't blame you DB1 and thank you. Here's a cute photo of them both...


Love the picture Lou, funny I have one very similar of my two!  x


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

Oh yes! How funny and coincidental! ☺x


----------

